# turboing my 1st car



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

plz don't flame me. i got my second b13(it is a se-r). and i want to turbo the motor. this decision was based on riding in one of my coworkers friend ser that was turboed. the car was sucking down 7psi and was fast as hell. he said that the car had a burnt valve, but how it performed you would know. anyway i would like to turbo my se-r i am looking to get 250whp. the turbo i looked at were t3/t4, to4d, gt28r, t28. but i don't know which one is the best for the set up am after. i want a good midrange to top end punch but without exessive turbo lag. i would like to be able to drive around town with anyone knowing that the car is turboed. is this possible? if so what should i look for?


----------



## Dacypher2003 (May 19, 2004)

bumpage bump bump


----------



## velardejose (Sep 9, 2004)

I hate to say this but...
Do a search, this has been covered a few times
Besides, it would help a lot if you read a couple books about this


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Honestly turbo choices and info. for your car has been covered 1,238,712 times.... Some research will tell you what will suit your needs. 

Honestly it comes down to budget... If you want a lower budget setup to make 250 WHP get a T28, and a GTi-R manifold....


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

what he said t28 should be all u need for 250 hp


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

disco potato!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

http://www.jgycustoms.com 

I think its like 2G's for a stock turbo setup.


----------



## idrivea200sxSe-R (Oct 26, 2003)

check the turbo forum on www.sr20forums.com and search around. theres lots of knowledge there and here id imagine.


----------

